# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  ساعات اخر روعه

## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

حلوين بس كلهم ستاتي....ما في عندك ساعات رجالي...

----------


## باريسيا

[align=center] 
بجرب الاقي 
مرسي لمرورك وطلتك الحلوه 
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

كثير حلوات 

يسلمو

----------


## تحية عسكريه

حلوات  الله يعطيكي العافية 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

حلوووين :Eh S:

----------


## باريسيا

> 


 :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## باريسيا

> كثير حلوات 
> 
> يسلمو


الاحلى طلتك 
ربي يخليك

----------


## باريسيا

> حلوات الله يعطيكي العافية


الله يعافيك ويخليك ربي

----------


## باريسيا

> حلوووين


يحلي ايامك يارب

----------


## ابو عوده

واااااااو زوق بجنن يعطيكي الف عافيه  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

> واااااااو زوق بجنن يعطيكي الف عافيه


الله يعافيك 
شكرا اكتير الك هاد من زوئك

----------


## شذى البنفسج

بجننو يعطيكي الف عافية باريسيا ..  :Eh S(15):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

بتجنن  :SnipeR (72):

----------

